# To cut or not cut , Good question



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

I like a lot of woodworkers really didn't take high school shop or have never had formal training in woodworking or use of power tools. Most of what I have learned is out in the shop or on the net. (how lucky we are). I watch a lot of videos from members of LJ and other sites.

I've been following along lately with *Charles Neil Pie Safe Build*, when I saw on his blog that on a Canadian forum that a couple of members were less than impressed with the way he cut a piece of 8/4 stock with a cup in it. 
Well I haven't seen anything here about it so I thought we could jump in and show some support for what went on in the video. Charles showed what could happen when cutting a board with a cup in it and told of a few better ways of doing this. *Me* I'm glad he showed this because I find it hard to find perfect lumber these days and I don't have the tools that a lot of bigger shops have so when your out there in the shop and wondering if this is safe I'm glad I have mentors that have given good advice and taken the time to teach others about safety.

I'm off my soap box now if you care to have it.

Walt M.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

If your interested in it.
http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/





Thanks Charles


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Walt-I'm like you … they wouldn't let me take shop in high school because I was in 'college prep'. Guess they didn't think us college boys would ever need any woodworking skills! I had to start learning the hard way when I bought my first house … it was a 'fixer-upper' and I didn't know how to fix her up.

I saw the same video, and, without knowing what the guys on the Canadian forum were saying, I'm glad Charles Neil explains things the way he does. I found it to be a 'teaching moment' that actually helped me save a piece of 5/4 that I might not have even tried to use in a table I am building..

I get a lot of benefit out of the videos Charles does … I have many of his DVD's in my home library, and watch as much of his work online as I can.

-Gerry


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't seem to get to the video you reference. Looks like Charles removed it. It looks like he recognized the problem and is probably fixing it(ie. the video). The honerable thing to do. I commend him for that. I read a bit of the Can. forum. Seems to be on the mark. I'd still like to see the video for myself.

EDIT: I just watched the video. He seemed to address it sufficiently enough to me. Hey, sometimes wood will change on you during the cut. Sometimes you have to turn off a tool in the middle of an operation. New woodworkers should be shown this.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

FWIW, I just read through the posts on the Canadian forum. When I watched the video 3 or 4 weeks ago, I understood exactly what he was getting at and appreciated the lesson.

I am not saying the Canadian posters were wrong … their criticisms are not without merit, but in my mind they weakened their argument by calling Charles Neil a 'clown' and a 'so-called pro'.

-Gerry


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just watched the video and found it very informative and well done. I can't imagine what the criticism is about.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I didn't see either the video, or read the forum, but I can't imagine anyone referring to Mr. Neil as a clown, or a "so called pro".

I just don't see a need for that.

Lee


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

I read on his blog today that is was actually a good thing that happened his subscriptions on youtube and his blog are up and his DVD's are selling like hotcakes. 
Way to go Charles.
http://intheworkshop.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Walt-Is that like making lemonade from lemons?

From where I see it, Charles Neil works way too hard and gives so much of his time and expertise away for free that he should not be dis-respected like that. I guess this is proof that good things do happen to good people!

-Gerry


----------

